# Toshiba Tecra M5 Laptop Sound drivers???



## loucrowe (Nov 12, 2005)

*Sound/Audio Drver for Toahiba Laptop Tecra M5*

Hi all,

I have a Toshiba Tecra M5 Laptop and cannot for the life og me find where to download the drivers for the sould hardware. I am running Windows XP Pro

Can anybody help me?

Louise :4-dontkno


----------



## loucrowe (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a Toshiba Tecra M5 Laptop and cannot for the life og me find where to download the drivers for the sould hardware. I am running XP Pro

Can anybody help me?

Louise :4-dontkno


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,
Have you tried here yet:
http://sdd.toshiba.com/main.aspx?Pa...000000E7/810000000C58000000010000659C00002C36


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Sound/Audio Drver for Toahiba Laptop Tecra M5*

Hi,
I posted a response in your other thread. Try not to make several threads so everyone can be on the same page.


----------

